# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Trung >  "Phiêu" trên đỉnh Hải Vân

## dulichnt

Gần 5 thế kỷ, con đèo thiên lý Hải Vân Quan đã hoàn thành sứ mệnh giao thông nối Bắc Nam. Sau khi hầm Hải Vân hoàn thành, Hải Vân Quan đã bắt đầu "vai trò" mới là địa điểm du lịch lý tưởng để khám phá hai bãi biển ở hai đầu con đèo được mệnh danh là những bãi biển đẹp nhất Việt Nam và thế giới.

Trong lịch sử triều Nguyễn, vua Minh Mạng (1791-1840) là người thích ngoạn du, cho nên dấu ấn của ông để lại nhiều nơi.

Vào năm 1826 ông đã cho xây Hải Vân Quan, ông đã cho xây đá thành bậc ở những đoạn đường dốc cho dễ đi lại và ngay trên đỉnh đèo. Phía trên cửa trạm gác quay về hướng bắc treo một tấm biển to bằng đá cẩm thạch khắc ba chữ Hán lớn “Hải Vân Quan”, và phía quay về hướng nam là biển đá với sáu chữ Hán “Thiên hạ Đệ Nhất Hùng Quan”.

Giờ đây, con đèo hoang vu ít phương tiện giao thông đi lại này là địa điểm lý tưởng để những người ưa xê dịch mạo hiểm khám phá.

Con đèo với những lối cua khúc khuỷu đến rợi người, một bên là lau lách um tùm, một bên là tiếng sóng biển ầm ào có một sức hút kỳ lạ đối với những người ưu thích sự kỳ vĩ.

Hình dung Hải Vân Quan như một chiếc đòn gánh thì hai đầu con đèo như hai chiếc quang gánh, gánh hai bãi biển đẹp.

Tạp chí Mỹ Forbes đã bình chọn biển Đà Nẵng là một trong sáu bãi biển quyến rũ nhất thế giới và Câu lạc bộ những vịnh đẹp nhất thế giới (Worldbays Club) bình chọn cho vịnh Lăng Cô (Huế).

Chỉ cần 1 chiếc xe gắn máy, bạn hãy lên đường để thưởng thức cảm giác Thiên hạ đệ nhất hùng quan mà vua Minh Mạng đã từng ban tặng cho Hải Vân Quan.


Con đèo Hải Vân được ví như dải lụa mềm mại vắt ngang dãy núi nơi bắt đầu của dãy Trường Sơn hùng vĩ bạt ngàn lau lách


Hàng ngày, có hàng chục chuyến tàu Bắc – Nam vượt Hải Vân gợi đến cảm giác hào hùng một thời trong bài hát "Tầu anh qua núi" của nhạc sỹ Phan Lạc Hoa


Vẻ đẹp hoang sơ của biển Đà Nẵng nhìn từ lưng đèo Hải Vân


Làng chài Nam Ô (Đà Nẵng) đẹp như tranh vẽ


Trạm gác rêu phong được xây dựng từ thời vua Minh Mạng vẫn còn nguyên tấm bia đá đề chữ “Hải Vân Quan”. Còn tấm bia đá trắng ghi “Thiên hạ đệ nhất hùng quan” đã bị tàn phá cùng thời gian.



Một chiếc lô cốt từ thời Pháp thuộc nằm hoang vu giữa bạt ngàn lau lách trên đỉnh đèo cũng gợi nên một thời chinh chiến xa ngái.



Hải Vân Quan được sách, báo của người nước ngoài lưu lại dấn ấn của như ký sự và thơ vịnh Hải Vân của Hoà thượng Thích Đại Sán trong tập Hải ngoại kỷ sự, hồi ký của người Pháp, người Anh đăng trên tập san Những người bạn cố đô Huế (Bulletin des Amis du vieux Huế)... đã như một cẩm nang để khách du lịch đến từ Pháp, Anh đến Việt Nam khám phá Thiên hạ đệ nhất hùng quan.


Một bãi đá gan gà nằm hoang sơ dưới chân đèo Hải Vân




Cuộc sống sinh hoạt thường nhật của cư dân Vịnh Lăng Cô như điểm xuyến thêm vào vẻ đẹp thơ mộng đã được Câu lạc bộ những vịnh đẹp nhất thế giới (Worldbays Club) tôn vinh


Vịnh Lăng Cô đẹp quyến rũ nhìn từ lưng đèo Hải Vân.




(Tổng hợp Didau.org)

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Đà Nẵng - Ngũ Hành Sơn - Bà Nà - Hội An (3 ngày 2 đêm)* - *Đa Nang - Ngu Hanh Son - Ba Na - Hoi An (3 ngay 2 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Đà Nẵng* - *tour du lich Da Nang*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Đà Nẵng click vào *du lịch Đà Nẵng* - *du lich Da Nang*

----------


## Taeyeon0903

Đẹp khỏi chê
Được chụp ảnh ở đây đúng là tuyệt vời

----------

